# GT Backwoods 1986 - Heavy duty, but a beauty!



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

Nach diversen Eskapaden mit GT Renn- und Trekkingrädern gibt es nun mal wieder Neuigkeiten aus dem MTB Sektor. 







Im Anschluss an diese e*** Auktion wollte man mich zunächst mit der Nachricht "Frame was discovered to be damaged" abwimmeln. Etliche Nachrichten später war der Rahmen plötzlich wieder intakt und der Verkäufer sehr freundlich. Was dieses kleine süße $ Zeichen doch bewirken kann.  Abschließend habe ich mich natürlich noch in aller Form mit der Mitteilung F*** y** bei ihm bedankt.  






 Devour it!

Der Deal hat zwar Nerven gekostet und er war sicherlich auch mit etwas Risiko verbunden, dafür entschädigt aber der schöne Zustand des Rahmens.

Doch nun zum alten Hinterwäldler:






Nix Shimano. Suntour!







Nix U-Brake. Suntour Cunningham Design! 







Nix LX, DX oder XT. DC (Dia Compe)!







Ein sichtbarer Hinweis auf das Baujahr des Komplettrades.







Nix Shimano. Hatta hatte ich noch nie! Mir völlig unbekannt.







Ein weiterer Hinweis auf das Baujahr.







Nix Shimano. Dia Compe! 







Nix Tange Seiki. Der gute alte Epoch mit der Feder, ...







... natürlich von GT!







Nix Kore. GT Lenker!







Nix Ritchey. A'ME Grips.







Nix Flite. GT Supersoft. (Der Ohrensessel unter den Sätteln.)







Nix Rahmennummer. Nur ein E.S 







Nix 7005, 6061, 3/ 2.5. 4130!







Nix NOS. Nur Schrott!






Nix Decals. Trotzdem eindeutig ein 86er Backwoods!

Trotz fehlender Bremsen war der erste Ausritt ganz nett.
Das Teil wird selbstverständlich noch überarbeitet. Auf time correct und NOS wird es aber ganz sicher nicht hinauslaufen.


Gruß Tom


----------



## Kruko (10. Juni 2011)

Hat es doch noch geklappt?? Freut mich für Dich und ein sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

noice. 
definitely besserer Zustand als meines. 
Mehr definitely mehr komplettly. 
allerdings less decals.  (  )

Hatta ist oldschool, und etwas kultig. So ungefähr wie Suntour heute unter den Bike komponenten für klassisch orientierte - Understatement for those who know. (mostly bahnradler und gefixde)

Japan, eher hochwertig, und dort vor allem bei Keirin auch heute noch sehr verbreitet. Mal so zum Angucken: 
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=188_267_702

Die haben natürlich auch günstigeres gemacht, und Lager sind vor allem bei frühen GTs Ende 80er bis ganz frühe 90er zu finden.


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

@gt-heini: 

Klar! Man muss sich einfach anbiedern und mit grünen $cheinchen wedeln. So läuft es halt manchmal. Vom Prinzip her natürlich sch***. Aber hier musste es sein.


@kint:

Ich wusste doch, dass genau du mir etwas über Hatta, etc. erzählen kannst!  - Schon an ein Projekt kintipedia mit Schwerpunkt GT gedacht? 

Less Decals. Minimale Reste konnte ich noch abknibbeln. Ich finde leider kein vernünftiges Bild der Backwoods Decals.

Und wenn du mir dann noch kurz die Initialen E.S. unter dem Tretlager erklärst, dann... 

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

Die einzigen Fotos finde ich in dem Scan der Zeitschrift Mountain Biking.





















Sehr informativ, beim Thema Decals jedoch nicht sehr ergiebig. 







Tom


----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

Das sind die Scans von firstflightbikes, jau die sind lustig. 

"They're even discussing the possibility of a Gt mountain bike racing team..."

Interessant fand ich damals auch dass die Bikes angeblich in den USA hergestellkt worden sein sollen. Da hab ich so meine Zweifel. 

Bez den decals. 
Also meine sind relativ komplett. Zu ungefähr 90% erhalten, aus den beiden Seiten dürfte sich locker ein komplettes Decal herstellen lassen. Head und Seattube ungefähr 95%. 
Mein Rahmen braucht tender loving care, dafür würden sie sowieso abkommen, aber ich bräuchte vorher repro decals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und E.S - hat meiner auch. Ich hatte als der anlandete mal geforscht, und ich meine auch was gefunden zu haben, aber habs wieder vergessen. Kann eigentlich nur Rohrsatz oder Hersteller gewesen sein. 

Im übrigen: meiner dürfte ein 85er sein... Rahmennummer G*5*I*007*xx
Analog den anderen Taiwanrahmennummern wäre es dann eben ein 85er. Die Mafacs sind aber auch 3/86 gestempelt.

>Randnotiz:
Die hatte ich neulich verpasst. 
Porno pur:




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300563587557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

Liebe und Politur hat mein Rahmen auch gebraucht. Glücklicherweise hat es in Riverside, CA in den letzten 25 Jahren fast nicht geregnet.  Kein Rost! 

E.S. Dir fällt es noch ein, da bin ich sicher! 

Die Hebelchen sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Ab jetzt schaue ich auch mal öfters nach Mid-80's Sachen. 

Zum Thema Decals habe ich dir eine PM geschrieben.

Dies ist ein Zwischenstand:






Mehr können meine Augen beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, aber die Tendenz sollte stimmen.


Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2011)

Bitte schön, original 86:


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

1000 Dank! 

Morgen mehr. Ich muss jetzt los.

Und ich dachte, dass das Backwoods nur den schwarzen Schriftzug hatte. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2011)

Die Rahmen waren beim 86´Backwoods und Timberline bereits gleich. Der Unterschied lag in der Ausstattung.


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2011)

@gt-Sassy:

Danke für diese Information. Das Backwoods war das Topmodell, richtig?


Die Machart der Decals (farbiger Druck auf Chromfolie) wird wahrscheinlich dazu führen, dass ich sie erstmal nicht anfertigen werde. Die beiden kleinen GT Wings Decals aus meiner Sammlung reichen fürs Erste.






Heute habe ich den Dremel mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet und ihn auf Hochtouren gebracht. 

Alles erstrahlt nun in neuem Glanze:











Schließlich ist auch der Bereich rund um das Tretlager bis in den letzten Winkel frei von Flugrost und frisch poliert.






Fazit: Wie entspannend doch diese stumpfen Arbeiten sind! 

Zum Aufbau: Ich denke momentan u.a. über rot eloxierte Naben von Novatec nach. Die vorhanden ARAYA VP-20 werde ich übernehmen. Bei der Speichenlänge muss ich mich nochmal einlesen. 






Ach ja, einen 130 bis 150mm langen Vorbau mit Steigung und Gegenhalter/ Rolle könnte ich ebenfalls noch gebrauchen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Dein Backwoods höher anzusiedeln ist oder bzw.war.

Original war an meinen der gleiche SR Vorbau wie auf Deinen Bildern mit GT Flatbar verbaut. Bremsgiffe waren von DiaCompe, vorn eine DiaCompe 981 Cantilever und hinten DiaCompe AD990 U-Brake (wie bei Dir unter den Kettenstrebe, die Rahmen sind ja identisch).
Kurbeln sind Sakae SX, Schalthebel SR Daumies. Umwerfer und Schaltwerk Suntour alpha-5000. Naben SR E86 mit Araya 26x1.50 Felgen.
Bin ja mal gespannt was Dud a schönes zauberst.
Evtl. können wir dann ja auf den Treffen die Chromfahne hochhalten


----------



## Kint (11. Juni 2011)

_Schöne_ Naben. 
Sind mir im Bike Workshop die letzten Jahre immer wieder mal aufgefallen.
Allerdings hab ich grade mal gegoogelt, Hersteller ist "joy Industries" und "joytech" Naben kenne ich . 
Der übelste Taiwan Schrott der 90er, mieserabel gelagerter Taiwan Abklatsch von Shimanos Parallax, die Novatech _sehen_ aber deutlich besser aus. 

Da mir Naben, von Laufrädern ganz zu schweigen, gänzlich fehlen hatte ich damals an GTs BMX Naben gedacht, mich aber nicht näher in darin vertieft. 

Backwoods war über dem Timberline angesiedelt. Dann gabs noch nen Cruiser. Die drei waren der Beginn der >24" Räder bei GT. 
Steht so ansatzweise auch in dem gezeigten Test drin 

"Gt uses the smooth shifting XC SPort group on their lesser priced Timerbline model, we'ld like to see thm adopt them on the backwoods as well"
Was Du tunen kannst sagt man Dir also auch schon 

Bei meinem Rahmen haben die Kettenstreben die Form wie im Test, auf den Bildern zu sehen, nicht ala Monostay geformt wie man das von den Timberlines kennt.  
Timberline kenne ich mit Doppelhorn Vorbau, Backwoods mit dem einfachen. Der war bei mir auch dabei.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juni 2011)

Da muß ich Dich aber entäuschen, mein 86´Timberline hatte original einen einfachen SR Vorbau.



Den jetzigen 2-Finger Vorbau habe ich montiert, gefällt mit nunmal besser.


----------



## Kint (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gestern nur Mist zusammen geschrieben...
das 86er Backwoods kenne ich mit Doppelhorn Vorbau, das 86er Timerline mit einfachem. Mein 85er (?) Backwoods kam mit nem einfachen, bei dem ich nicht weiss ob er original ist, er sieht aber aus wie im Testfoto. Alles SR - ist klar. 
Ansonsten lagen meinem Rahmen ein Konvolut von DC 980er Mafacs, Suntour Rollercam ("XC Power" plate), sowie DC 284 Hebeln, sowei die gabel bei. 

Gt Epoch Steuersatz mit gerissener oberer Lagerschale und am Schaltauge wurde wohl mal ein Bolzenschneider angesetzt...
Auch hab ich gerade noch einen weitere Kleber entdeckt, am Oberrohr ein chrombapper, "6 speed". Wenigstens ists ein 21" Rahmen. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## mad602 (1. August 2011)

Abend,

ich war ja schon lange nicht mehr hier.
Vor Ur Zeiten hatte ich mal den 1986 Prospekt eingescannt und an mtb-prospekte geschickt. Naja, offensichtlich war das Projekt damals schon nicht mehr am Leben. Darum nun für Euch der Scan.

In meinem Keller steht noch so ein blaues Timberline.
So langsam kriegr ich Lust das mal wieder aufzubauen.

Leider ist der Lenker inkl. GT Gravur gebrochen.
Hat einer von Euch ne Idee was man am besten macht um das wieder in einen techn. 1A Zustand zu versetzen?

Nach und nach alle Teile besorgen. Ebay usw. oder gibt es vielleicht eine professionelle Hand die Lackierung inkl. Decals erneuern und auch beim Beschaffen der restlichen Komponenten behilflich sein können.

Irgendjemand nen brauchbaren Kontakt an der Hand?

Ist das eigentlich ein Frevel das Bike ggf. als Single Speed aufzubauen?
So unter dem Aspekt der Oldschoolbikes?

Grüße, Mad


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

> Darum nun für Euch der Scan.



@mad602: Vielen Dank nochmal dafür! 

Es ist Herbst und endlich fährt das Ding auch mal! 

Noch nicht perfekt, für kleine Abendründchen aber schon ganz brauchbar.
Irgendwann werde ich es mal auf Suntour Mountech umbauen.







































































Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Selbstportrait: 








Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2011)

Schickes Rad und vor allem tolle Fotos, Tom!

das mit den schönen Fotos werde ich wohl nicht mehr lernen....


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Vielleicht aussichtslos, aber mit etwas Hoffnung frage ich mal hier nach: 

Wer hatte damals mein Backwoods gekauft?

Ich würde es so gerne zurückhaben.
Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Januar 2021)

Ich denke ich muss Dich enttaeuschen.
Ich meine es ist ein Timberline. Das hatte 1986 genau wie das Backwoods die U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben, nur waren die beim Backwoods gerade. Das Timberline hatte gebogene Kettenstreben. Zumindest bis mitte/Ende 1986.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Info. Das enttäuscht mich nicht. 
Schade ist, dass wohl durch Weiter-, Weiter- und Weiterverkauf wohl verschollen ist. 
Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2021)

Muss mal in mich gehen und schauen ob ich eins abgebe😊


----------

